# Cc 1250



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

Good morning guys,

I'm new here and I'd like to know if you guys have any info on the 1976 model 1250? Where is a good source of parts. I just picked this up yesterday. 

It's all original, would anyone be interested in it for a restore?

http://gripsnstocks.com/album_29.html?frm_data1=140&frm_data1_type=large








Thanks 

Scott


----------

